# Left Headlite stays on



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

Wondering if anyone has had the same problem
Every once in a while (been happening more and more lately) the left headlite stays on. It is not as bright as the low beam so I assume it is not getting full voltage. Turning on the ignition, parking lites or anything else will not make it go off.
Any ideas??


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Headlight switch?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

Thats kind of what I am leaning towards


----------



## gtgodsil (May 20, 2012)

*left head lite*

Mine does that, sometimes when i'm not around and it kills the battery. I've found that a lite push toward the dash of the light stalk will shut it off. Obviously needs a new switch, but as long as I've remembered to give it a push it stays off.


----------

